# QuickBooks subscription increasing by 130% (no that's not a typo)



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

I have been using QuickBooks for several years now ... currently on the 2012 Premier version with payroll & support (monthly subscription). I just received a letter from Intuit advising that they are increasing the monthly subscription by $52.01 to $92 (ie. an increase of 130%) so as "to continue delivering the best QuickBooks experience we can" ... in their words!! This was actually a small footnote at the bottom of the marketing letter about the 2013 release which I almost missed ... usually I shred these things before reading more than a sentence.

So this makes for an easy business decision; option [1] cancel subscription to QB or option [2] tell customers I also feel the need to increase my hourly rate by 130% 'cos it seems to be the reasonable thing to do.

I'm a realistic kinda guy so I'll go with option [1] ;-)


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

How much payroll do they do for you? Our accountant does our payroll and returns for about 200 to 250 quarterly.


----------



## jackson27 (Feb 1, 2011)

That's crazy. At one time I considered going with their monthly program but I ended up going with FreshBooks.

Check it out: www.FreshBooks.com

I love it and know many others that use it as well.


----------



## RickT1962 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have used Quick Books since ver 3.0 upto ver 2008 Got sick of ther milking us, so went back to Version 1999 ther is no sunset no web access and no fee's ! I dont need the Web to use it for Billing and Payroll


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got off the phone with them .. To use Payroll I have to upgrade to the 2013 release which I don't want to do as the user interface I totally new and I personally think it is a big step backwards. Guess I will just get my accountant to do my payroll ;-)


----------



## RickT1962 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonzai said:


> Just got off the phone with them .. To use Payroll I have to upgrade to the 2013 release which I don't want to do as the user interface I totally new and I personally think it is a big step backwards. Guess I will just get my accountant to do my payroll ;-)


As i said find a copy of 1999


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*You are correct on the price increase*

It seems they hit a point in their growth that they know they can give very little notice and just increase everyone. I just got my notice today about the mind blowing increase percent. Mind you, they just went over $4 Billion in sales so they probably want to get to $5 Billion as quick as possible without needing new customers. They can say whatever they want about looking to improve their services, and it seems having about $1 Billion in the bank isn't enough ... you can bet a few executives will reap a bonus for strong arming their smaller customers . :whistling ...


----------



## UPbuilder (Oct 18, 2010)

RickT1962 said:


> As i said find a copy of 1999


I'm sure I have one, been using quickbooks since the days of dos. 

So is this increase for those that use quickbooks payroll service, I mean those that have quickbooks do their payroll? We do our own payroll but we still have to subscribe to quickbooks payroll, and we pay by the year, $300 something IIRC.

If they jack us up more than we're paying now, I will find a substitution.


----------



## UPbuilder (Oct 18, 2010)

jackson27 said:


> That's crazy. At one time I considered going with their monthly program but I ended up going with FreshBooks.
> 
> Check it out: www.FreshBooks.com
> 
> I love it and know many others that use it as well.


Does it do payroll? I can't find anywhere on their site that says it does. I don't want to pass payroll off to my accountant, much rather do it here in house.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

All their monthly packages have gone up .. I'm dumping their support as I never use it but it will still be about 80% increase over last year to keep the payroll functionality as you have to upgrade to the 2013 release. No choice in that regard. 

So despite what I say before I upgraded to the 2013 release given I need payroll and there was no choice but also because they sent me the 2013 download before my current subscription runs out next month. The new interface is actually Ok ... I am highly computer literate so have no problem learning the new interface, but I could imagine others being frustrated trying to find everything they used to know. Other than a new look and moving menus around, the only genuine benefit I can find in the 2013 release is the Leads functionality ... It's a long way short of a full CRM suite, but a small step forward. Silly part is when you convert a lead in to a customer the persons name doesn't carry forward o the name fields so you have to enter it again. My perception is that 2013 is more about marketing BS as opposed to real functionality.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 11, 2011)

RickT1962 said:


> I have used Quick Books since ver 3.0 upto ver 2008 Got sick of ther milking us, so went back to Version 1999 ther is no sunset no web access and no fee's ! I dont need the Web to use it for Billing and Payroll


I think I will do this. I think they are overestimating the inelasticity of demand for their product.


----------



## RickT1962 (Sep 21, 2012)

Paradox said:


> I think I will do this. I think they are overestimating the inelasticity of demand for their product.


Anyone that really got into the nuts and bolts with QB-pro Hates when they come out with a new version. Once you have all your accounts, reports,and Classes set up everything runs smooth. the only change u have every year is your payroll Federal Taxes. Which they mail you the chart for free. But QB has to think of ways to remarket accounting 101 LOL which never changes LOL


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Quickbooks is great, but they are starting to get a bit pricey.


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

I use quickbooks online, it's great for 256 a year. I can access it from anywhere . It's synced in with my online bank accts. I can see all the checks come through quickbooks . I use paychex for payroll, no headaches


----------

